

Rails 3 Cheat Sheets - techmanwest
http://www.examville.com/examville/Rails%203%20Cheat%20Sheet-ID7206

======
damoncali
Original, and downloadable without account creation:

<http://blog.envylabs.com/2010/12/rails-3-cheat-sheets/>

